

The University of Florida Sparse Matrix Collection - wxs
http://www.cise.ufl.edu/research/sparse/matrices/

======
wxs
And if you're just in it for the pretty pictures, here are more visualizations
of graphs from the dataset by the same guy:
[http://yifanhu.net/GALLERY/GRAPHS/index1.html](http://yifanhu.net/GALLERY/GRAPHS/index1.html)

------
efremjw
Just curious, what purpose does this serve/in what applications is this
useful?

~~~
AlexeyBrin
You mean the concept of a sparse matrix ? Well, for e.g. if you use FEM
(Finite Element method) you usually end up with a huge linear system which has
the nice property that more than 90% of his coefficients are zeros. A sparse
matrix will store only the non-zero elements, this is a huge gain from the
point of view of memory usage.

Similar considerations applies for using Finite Difference methods.

~~~
turbojerry
They are also at the heart of the SPICE circuit simulator[1]

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPICE#Introduction](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPICE#Introduction)

------
jayavanth
Another set
[http://math.nist.gov/MatrixMarket/collections/hb.html](http://math.nist.gov/MatrixMarket/collections/hb.html)

------
rsingla
This is just stunning.

